# Samson (Tida) TD-5AA lathe



## matthewsx

Just picked this up today.







And....






So I can check it against what Mr. Fang found in 1981 

John


----------



## Dhal22

Nice little lathe.   I want it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

a sister to my Shenwai SW900B! 
very cool score!


----------



## Ulma Doctor

did she come with chucks or other accessories??? 
inquiring minds need to know!!!


----------



## darkzero

Congrats! Good to see you won't have to deal with a missing/broken gap!


----------



## FOMOGO

Cool. Now you just need the Delilah milling machine to go with it. Cheers, Mike


----------



## matthewsx

Ulma Doctor said:


> did she come with chucks or other accessories???
> inquiring minds need to know!!!


Fully equipped with 3 jaw, 4 jaw, faceplate, steady and follow rests, etc....


----------



## matthewsx

Fun day....

Buyer came to pick up the Bolton, driving the green twin to my old '67 F250. Cool guy who wants to make motorcycle parts. Got him loaded up this morning then went into work.

Came home and started thinking how to get the Samson into place. It took a lot of thinkin' but here she is. My neighbor helped me with the first part but left before it came out of the truck bed so pretty much the whole unloading process was just me.






Further inspection shows the gib is definitely missing and the QCGB needs attention. But, I'm definitely happy with the purchase and the stuff that came with her I would never have been able to get for the Bolton. I feel like this is a worthy project that will serve me well for many years and even though it's a threaded chuck, and a change gear machine I feel like the accuracy will definitely be worth it. How often do you get the original inspection report from 40 years ago????

John


----------



## matthewsx

FOMOGO said:


> Cool. Now you just need the Delilah milling machine to go with it. Cheers, Mike


I'm still working on my CNC mill drill project so now I have a name....


----------



## matthewsx

Got a replacement gib from Grizzly that seems like it’ll work.


----------



## matthewsx

Finally had some time to look her over closer and there's nothing wrong with the QCGB   

Don't know if it was just stiff from sitting but I gave it some oil a few days ago and it spins freely now. I ordered the 120/127 change gear from Grizzly, some wipers, and another tapered gib since I think I cut the last one wrong.

Hope to have a little more time this weekend but still digging the garage out from my last minute push to straighten things up before my wife came.

John


----------



## matthewsx




----------



## Ulma Doctor

Nicely appointed


----------



## Ulma Doctor

If you need some rubberflex collets , send me a message, i have duplicates


----------



## matthewsx

Thanks, I got two boxes with the chuck but haven't really inventoried them yet. Little did I know when I bought the chuck that I'd be getting a lathe that matched....

I already had the Bison 4 jaw too, need to get a backplate for it but that should be a lot easier than the DIN 55027 the Bolton had.

John


----------



## matthewsx

Picked up this big old motor for $50 today.






Yes it is 5hp and it’ll take some work adapting to my machine but I don’t think going over size with a belt drive machine will hurt anything.

I figure this and a cheap VFD will be better than replacing the original contactors in this box.






I think it came from a Takisawa and the seller was another hobbyist who was glad to keep it out of the scrap pile.

I really like the variable speed on my other lathe and it should be even better on this one since I can spin it up much higher than the plain bearing Seneca Falls.

John


----------



## Ulma Doctor

when i retrofitted my second shenwai 1236, i used a motor pulley smaller than the OEM pulley.
i have not changed belt position or had the need for backgear since


----------



## matthewsx

Any thoughts on a VFD?


----------



## Ulma Doctor

matthewsx said:


> Any thoughts on a VFD?


i'm a huge fan of inexpensive chinese VFD's
here are examples of the types i have been testing










						VEVOR products for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals on VEVOR when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



					www.ebay.com
				













						VFD Variable Frequency Drive YL620-G/YL380  | eBay
					

VFD Variable Frequency Drive. Item is new and in box. Item was never used.



					www.ebay.com
				






you can spend a lot more, but i don't see the need


----------



## matthewsx

Yeah, I have one of the cheap ones but it's only "2hp" so I need to upgrade. I was wondering about breaking resistors but now that I think of it with a threaded chuck I might not even want that.

This is the cheapest one I've found, is there any reason to go for the $180 unit you linked to?









						VEVOR 5HP 4KW Variable Frequency Drive VFD Low-Output Close-Loop Single Speed  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VEVOR 5HP 4KW Variable Frequency Drive VFD Low-Output Close-Loop Single Speed at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## matthewsx

Got her up on the leveling casters....

View media item 97956


----------



## Mr Mike

lol my lathe is junk compared to your made in Taiwan one... just clean that puppy up and you have a really cool lathe.


----------



## matthewsx

Mr Mike said:


> lol my lathe is junk compared to your made in Taiwan one... just clean that puppy up and you have a really cool lathe.


Sure would like to have a cam lock spindle….

I really should update this post with some of the stuff I’ve done like the VFD and motor swap.

John


----------



## Mr Mike

I bet you could find a cam lock spindle that would fit or maybe a D1-5 back plate...  better yet ill trade ya lathes 

You probably should update your lathe thread, what better way to share solved problems, like changing out the motor... Your lathe was sold under many custom brands and was very popular, you did pretty darn well.

By the way, at the other machinist forums, your lathe is supposedly banned from general conversation, such elitists...!


----------



## kiwi_007

I have a Peerless 12 x 36 that I plan to fit a D1-4 Camlock spindle and vfd to, like this one


----------



## matthewsx

Zero cost stand is coming along, lathe is up on Craigslist Free cabinets and cut down the Taiwan built “teen” desk I picked up from the side of the road a while back. 

Have to figure out how to join it all together but I’m happy with how it’s looking so far.


----------

